# Agression toward small dogs?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I took Todd to a pet store yesterday to get him a treat and there was a small terrier about twice his size there also. 
Todd was whining and trying to get down and so I held him down low to let them smell each other and he FREAKED OUT! He started snapping and growling at the poor dog who only wanted to be friends with him. 
He's fine around big dogs...I have a neighbors lab sleeping next to him on the floor right now and there are no problems. 
How do I socialize him with other small dogs when I don't know anyone nearby with small dogs and I'm not supposed to let him down in public places until after his next set of shots (says his Vet) 
Ideas?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wonder if it was because you were still holding him? Perhaps he thought he had to protect you or he felt vulnerable because he wasn't on his feet. 

How far away is his breeder? Any chance you could take him for a visit to play with the breeder's dogs even though he hasn't had his full set of shots?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> I wonder if it was because you were still holding him? Perhaps he thought he had to protect you or he felt vulnerable because he wasn't on his feet.
> 
> How far away is his breeder? Any chance you could take him for a visit to play with the breeder's dogs even though he hasn't had his full set of shots?


It may have been? He's never acted that way towards a big dog when I've held him though? I wonder if since he's never been around small dogs they intimidate him maybe? 
He gets along GREAT with my cats though...who knows?
I hadn't thought about his breeder.. GREAT IDEA! 
I'll e-mail her and see if we can arrange a playdate! 
She's only about 10 minutes away and so if she's cool with it that should be PERFECT!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Eva, I'm going thru the same thing right now with Vinny when he is on a leash. Sometimes he turns into KUJO DOG! We have been working on him saying NO and pulling him back. Tonight we go to our first group class and I am worried that he will be a mess around the other dogs. I'll let you know....
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Eva, I'm going thru the same thing right now with Vinny when he is on a leash. Sometimes he turns into KUJO DOG! We have been working on him saying NO and pulling him back. Tonight we go to our first group class and I am worried that he will be a mess around the other dogs. I'll let you know....
> Carole


That's my fear! I don't want him turning Kujo everytime he's around small dogs. 
My In laws have two Shih Tzu but they are on a two month road trip so that doesn't help us right now. 
Hopefully Todd's breeder agree's to letting us come and play...if she does I'll try to get some pic's..she has BEAUTIFUL Hav's!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Eva, we had our group class last night and Vinny was a good boy. Lulu was frightened by all the "screeching" dogs, lol. Anyway, I asked her about your situation and she said to not be holding your dog when he was being checked out by another dog. Even when they are on a leash, some dogs feel trapped and will not respond well to a strange dog. They feel helpless and like they can't escape or protect themselves in those circumstances. Hope this helps.
Carole


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am not much help. I have similar problems with Brady. He loves all his doggie friends and sometimes loves strange dogs. Other times, he is cujo. He is unpredictable with strange dogs. It is so strange because he is very playful and loves all of his doggie friends. He usually is much better off leash. There was a recent thread where Kristin talked about how she handled this with Lito. She was working with a trainer who had some good ideas.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Dogs have personalities, just like people; and we have all had people "rub us the wrong way". Sometimes it is just a matter of annoyance, but sometimes it is a pretty strong feeling. The thing is we know that it is not socially acceptable to tell a stranger we don't like them, but dogs do not hold it in--ever. Sometimes an alpha dog does not like other alphas but will get along with all others no matter what the size or sex. Sometimes it is a gender thing. Of course it is our responsibility to make sure our pets cannot hurt any others, but it can be hard to predict their behavior.

Ever been in a vet office where everyone is getting along fine and another dog shows up to lead to bristling necks, growls, and barks? I just try to expose my dogs to a lot of situations so I know how they will respond for the future.

Hope that helps,
Karen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This thread reminds me of a an article I was reading the other day about my trainer regarding reactive dogs. Here is the article http://www.eagletribune.com/punews/local_story_223013547.html
I will have to ask my trainer about it and see if she can give any suggestions.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the article Leeann. I'll try treating him when he's around small dogs and see if that helps...now I just have to find some small dogs...lol
Todd's breeder hasn't returned my e-mail yet...she keeps pretty busy between caring for/showing dogs and activities with her kids but hopefully I hear from her soon.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Are there any puppy classes where you live? We enrolled Salsa when she was about 4 months old. She has just finished her second set of classes and has improved quite a bit.

When we're out on a walk I use two methods. If I see the dog first I will alert her that another dog is coming by saying "look here comes a doggie" in an excited, fun tone and give her treats before she has a chance to react with barking or growling. We might do a meet & greet if it's okay with the other dog owner and the other dog seems calm & friendly.
If she sees the dog first before I do and starts reacting I do a "watch me" command and keep her focused on me until the other dog is out of sight.

Play dates with one or two other dogs that she likes are good. Havanese playdates are the best!

I also try to take her places she will see other dogs like pet food stores, small downtowns or shopping centers.

We've also been going to the dog park a couple times a week lately. 

We're still working on it, but we're definitely seeing progress.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It will not be long before your dog can socialize with other dogs. Try not to worry about the issues until your dog can visit with all dogs unemcumbered by you. In the meantime, do not set him up by holding him to greet another dog.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> It will not be long before your dog can socialize with other dogs. Try not to worry about the issues until your dog can visit with all dogs unemcumbered by you. In the meantime, do not set him up by holding him to greet another dog.


I've heard so much about how important early socialization is that I probably took the growling and biting way to seriously..we'll only have a little over a month before he's "safe" to socialize and so I'll try not to worry "TOO" much.


----------

